# New ChatMod.



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2003)

Please welcome our newest ChatMod, *grimfang*.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 7, 2003)

but it a great name.  Thanks for jumping into the fire (from the frying pan.)


----------

